# Planted Tank Lighting Question



## MunchCue (Aug 10, 2021)

Hello fishmen,

I have a question regarding my new tank that I'm planning to set up. For some reason, I haven't been able to find all that much information online. Anyway, I have a UNS60S tank that I'm planning an Iwagumi landscape for, or something similar at least. In terms of flora, as of now it's strictly Dwarf Hairgrass or Monte Carlo. The tank will be CO2 injected.

My question is of lighting. I've been browsing the interwebs, and I can't seem to decide on lighting. My top picks are ONF Flat Nano, Fluval Nano, Fluval Plant 3.0, and several twinstar models. My budget for the light is around $200, or several lights if needed. I really do prefer the look of flat panel lighting such as the 3.0 and twinstars, but I've heard good things about the ONF and Fluval Nano. I'm just worried that they won't cover all the surface area on the UNS60S.

*Anyone have experience with the Nano lights and how well they are at growing carpeting plants? Especially over a wider surface area.*

FYI, I'm inclined to run with the Plant 3.0, as that's what I'm using in my tank currently, pics below. Of course of a smaller width, the 38-watt model.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Moved this over to the Lighting section for you so you'll get better responses.

You'd need at least two ONF fixtures or two Fluval Plant Nano fixtures in order to have decent spread. That won't look as sleek as a single fixture but will definitely work. The Fluval 3.0 in the appropriate length - maybe raised a bit above the tank - would work really well. Same for the other fixtures you've mentioned. Fluval's built-in timer function and other bluetooth settings (similar to the Nano option) are a lot nicer than most suggest.

There are others you could consider, as well. Nicrew if you want to go the budget route. Current has nice fixtures that aren't too spendy.

You've got tons of options because your tank will be shallow and your budget is high. So going with what looks best to you in this case is likely the way to go.


----------



## MunchCue (Aug 10, 2021)

somewhatshocked said:


> Moved this over to the Lighting section for you so you'll get better responses.
> 
> You'd need at least two ONF fixtures or two Fluval Plant Nano fixtures in order to have decent spread. That won't look as sleek as a single fixture but will definitely work. The Fluval 3.0 in the appropriate length - maybe raised a bit above the tank - would work really well. Same for the other fixtures you've mentioned. Fluval's built-in timer function and other bluetooth settings (similar to the Nano option) are a lot nicer than most suggest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the move! And yes, definitely gotten used to the customizability of the Fluval 3.0. It's surprising that this is such a rare commodity in the lighting industry. As you said, it's just so versatile.

But will do, regarding the nano lights, appreciate the help! 



jeffkrol said:


> @7" deep almost any led will work.
> So secondary needs/wants need to be considered.
> Only real "have to have" is dimming capability.
> Popular option:
> ...


Yes, for sure... At this point, it's about lighting spread and customizability, rather than just penetration. Actually more worried about too much penetration and over-lighting than under-lighting. So dimmability is a big plus. But anyway, thanks for the knowledge and the suggestions!

Cheers


----------



## Nicecook (Mar 31, 2021)

Have you checked this brand?

*Finnex Planted+ 24/7 HLC Aquarium LED Light *


----------



## MunchCue (Aug 10, 2021)

Nicecook said:


> Have you checked this brand?
> 
> *Finnex Planted+ 24/7 HLC Aquarium LED Light *


I have! Thanks for the recommendation regardless 

I actually just went with the Twinstar 600EA. Bit pricey, but definitely had more of the aesthetic and dimmability that I was looking for.


----------



## Nicecook (Mar 31, 2021)

MunchCue said:


> I have! Thanks for the recommendation regardless
> 
> I actually just went with the Twinstar 600EA. Bit pricey, but definitely had more of the aesthetic and dimmability that I was looking for.


Great lights!! I have myself the Twinstar 1200 pendent style.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

MunchCue said:


> Bit pricey, but definitely had more of the aesthetic and dimmability that I was looking for.


A couple weeks from now, price won't matter. Because you'll be happy with your purchase. Way better than getting something you don't want just because it's cheaper. 

In this hobby, I think it's always best to get exactly what you want once you know it's for you. Even if that means saving up for months and months. Makes everything more enjoyable. Take it from me - I preach that all the time. But didn't follow my own advice in 2019 when setting up my Flex. Got substrate I didn't want because it was cheaper and easier to obtain. Now that I have exactly what I want, I'm tearing it all down and starting from scratch. Way happier with it.

Hope you'll consider starting a tank journal so we can follow along on your journey.


----------

